# HELP! I'm doing a survey on Freelancing in SA.



## Tom Courly (23/7/15)

Hey guys, 

I know this isn't vape talk, but all you guys have jobs and I'd be interested to find out where you stand with regards to freelancing in this country. My mate and I setup a quick survey. If you got two minutes to spare, I'll really appreciate 

Here's the link:

https://bhsa.typeform.com/to/UZO3ha

thanks and happy vaping!


----------

